# Fitness Thread # 1



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

After not taking care of myself and a history heart disease in my family, the Doctor gave me an ultimatum, get healthy or die.  I started at the gym 2 weeks ago and have lost 4 pounds.  

I am sure there are some of you that have lived a life of fitness and don't mind sharing tips and experiences to living healthier.

One of my struggles is with diet.  I love desserts.  Pie, cake, ice cream.  I don't eat enough fruit and vegetables and I eat a lot of red meat.  

I figure if we can have a driveler thread, we can have a fitness thread.  So post, just don't turn it into a stinking argument.


----------



## win280 (Jun 8, 2012)

Take all bad snacks out of the house. If its not there you can't eat it.
Never go to the grocery store hungry.You will be less likely to buy the bad stuff on a full stomach.
Take a walk after you eat supper.
Drink plenty of water.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

win280 said:


> Take all bad snacks out of the house. If its not there you can't eat it.
> Never go to the grocery store hungry.You will be less likely to buy the bad stuff on a full stomach.
> Take a walk after you eat supper.Drink plenty of water.



That is a great suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Study up on how not to slow your metabolisim. I dont eat enough times per day and eat healthy,but since I only eat 2 meals a day I struggle with my weight. I am eating healthy snacks during the day now to help.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jun 8, 2012)

No High Fructose corn syrup i.e. cokes and such.
Do not eat after 7pm.
Portion control
NO FAST FOOD
Gluten is your enemy. 
Stay active
Lots of water
Your body will actually retrain itself not to crave the sugars and salt that it currently does. 

Good luck!


----------



## Huntress (Jun 8, 2012)

Use caution in your diet as some foods that are eaten as a snack are very high in sugars, don't want to become diabetic while trying to become healthy.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Which is most important:

Cardio training or strength training or a balanced combination of both?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 8, 2012)

I hear ya... I put on my "winter coat" every oct. I swell up like a tick during the winter then try and get back in shape come summer. I cut out sweet tea,drink lots of water, and no snackie cakes. Eating 4 or 5 small meals a day instead of three big ones is effective as well. I also use a treadmill buy running 30 second bursts as fast as I can then walk a min.then repeat. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 8, 2012)

Use a routine of cardio/strength if you want to shed lbs faster. I hate cardio and only do it some a few months before the summer vacations to burn off the winter fat I gained. I weight train faster with less rest in between sets and then maybe a quick jog/walk rotation if I need to burn fat. 

No sugary colas but I love diet colas. I prefer pepsi max these days. I also hate unsweet tea so I normally order half unsweet/sweet which reduces the overall calories of it without sacrificing much taste.

I eat straight fast food/southern food so I have no real tips on eating. Except if you stack enough muscle on your body with strength training you can eat whatever you want in sensible portions and still look alright.


----------



## Fuller (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are serious about getting into better condition, the first thing you have to do is educate yourself on your body, your metabolism and your fuel. Everybody here will tell you something that worked for them, but what is important is that you learn why these things worked for them and then you can begin to put your own plan into place. Go to Ebay and order the book "The Abs Diet", by David Zinczenko. Don't be fooled by the name. It is a great book and will teach you about food, exercise and conditioning and how to make both work for you. I wouldn't have taken the time to post this if I wasn't 100 percent sure the book would teach you a lot and help you get onto a path to your goal.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuller said:


> If you are serious about getting into better condition, the first thing you have to do is educate yourself on your body, your metabolism and your fuel. Everybody here will tell you something that worked for them, but what is important is that you learn why these things worked for them and then you can begin to put your own plan into place. Go to Ebay and order the book "The Abs Diet", by David Zinczenko. Don't be fooled by the name. It is a great book and will teach you about food, exercise and conditioning and how to make both work for you. I wouldn't have taken the time to post this if I wasn't 100 percent sure the book would teach you a lot and help you get onto a path to your goal.



Thanks Fuller.


----------



## cactusjack (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats on getting started. I started the diet/workout routing the day after Christmas last year after gaining 50 lbs over 4 or 5 years, and have lost 42 pounds so far.  I would suggest that the first thing you have to do is COMMITT to it and realize it will be a lifestyle change, not just a temporary change to reach a goal weight. This commitment will lead to you achieving a healthier you. If you have a smart phone, download an app called "loose it". It has helped me enromously. You basically keep track of everything you eat and it tells you how many more calories you can eat throughout the day and gives you extra if you workout. GOOD LUCK and make the committment.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

cactusjack said:


> Congrats on getting started. I started the diet/workout routing the day after Christmas last year after gaining 50 lbs over 4 or 5 years, and have lost 42 pounds so far.  I would suggest that the first thing you have to do is COMMITT to it and realize it will be a lifestyle change, not just a temporary change to reach a goal weight. This commitment will lead to you achieving a healthier you. If you have a smart phone, download an app called "loose it". It has helped me enromously. You basically keep track of everything you eat and it tells you how many more calories you can eat throughout the day and gives you extra if you workout. GOOD LUCK and make the committment.



Thanks Cactus.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

What about dietary supplements?  Whey Protein shakes and such?


----------



## cactusjack (Jun 8, 2012)

Protein shakes can definitley help, just make sure you get a good brand and check the grams of protien compared to the serving size and amount of calories. Try and find one that offers at least 15 or 16 grams of protein per scoop and has about 150 or so in calories.  Alot of proteins have way to many calories and fillers for the amount of actual protein your body receives. Also be aware that what you mix the protein with adds calories, unless you use water. Whole vitamin "D" milk will add about 200  calories per cup or more depending on how much use.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

cactusjack said:


> Protein shakes can definitley help, just make sure you get a good brand and check the grams of protien compared to the serving size and amount of calories. Try and find one that offers at least 15 or 16 grams of protein per scoop and has about 150 or so in calories.  Alot of proteins have way to many calories and fillers for the amount of actual protein your body receives. Also be aware that what you mix the protein with adds calories, unless you use water. Whole vitamin "D" milk will add about 200  calories per cup or more depending on how much use.



I was thinking about trying to do protein shakes like a smoothie.  Add the protein to real fruit and ice in a blender.


----------



## secondseason (Jun 8, 2012)

I have lost 40 pounds since last July,  I'm very happy to have found the woman I used to be under all that fat.  When I go grocery shopping I always go by the sugar isle and count out 20 bags on the shelf and tell myself that is how much weight I've lost.....a whole shelf's worth.  It can be done.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

secondseason said:


> I have lost 40 pounds since last July,  I'm very happy to have found the woman I used to be under all that fat.  When I go grocery shopping I always go by the sugar isle and count out 20 bags on the shelf and tell myself that is how much weight I've lost.....a whole shelf's worth.  It can be done.



How did you do it?


----------



## secondseason (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How did you do it?



I am insulin resistant which requires medication along with diet and exercise.  No more McDonalds, smaller portions, a lot more water.  Giving up Cokes has been my biggest battle but I'm nowhere near as bad as I used to be.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

secondseason said:


> I am insulin resistant which requires medication along with diet and exercise.  No more McDonalds, smaller portions, a lot more water.  Giving up Cokes has been my biggest battle but I'm nowhere near as bad as I used to be.



Congratulations.  

I don't drink coke or pepsi, but I kill iced tea.  I guess I need to cut back to unsweet or water eh?


----------



## secondseason (Jun 8, 2012)

Before and After (During)  I still want to lose 15 more pounds


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Big difference.  You look great.


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Which is most important:
> 
> Cardio training or strength training or a balanced combination of both?



Both, you don't want to be skinny fat. Proper weight but no muscle.  Don't forget stretching and a good nights sleep.



pstrahin said:


> What about dietary supplements?  Whey Protein shakes and such?



 If you get into WP, Jay Robb makes some that tastes good but they are a little $$$$. I will mix JR protein with Designer Protein to get the taste but save a little money.


----------



## Amend2nd (Jun 8, 2012)

I am not a health nut or fan of advertising books. I listened to this guy(show every night on 1510 AM out of Nashville) 9 PM - til midnight and he seems to be the real deal. I bough the book and started following it as best I could. Noticed major changes in a week in addition to that initial surge in weight loss. I am 5" 12" tall and weigh 205 but syill I wanted to lose a little. The wight surge I refer to is the big loss initially after making changes and then progress slows and id discouraging. YOU have to put yyour mind to the plan. I am not big on sweets and soft drinks are a rae intake.

These things are primarily high fructose corn syrup and when you read labels on foods you would be surprised how much junk is in them. 

Discipline yourself(no one else will do it for you).

http://www.drasa.com/

http://www.empoweringyourhealth.com/


----------



## Jeetdawg (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a family history of heart disease and three little boys when I was about to move to a larger pant size.  I said enough and decided to do something about it.  I thought about Weight Watchers, but I wanted something I could do...real life change.  I started a program called Thrive by Travis Martin.  I will tell you, I lost 41 pounds and then stopped doing it full time when I was happy with my weight (at that time).  I would do Thrive during the week and eat normal on the weekends.  If I wanted some ice cream on the weekend, I ate some.  I didn't pig out, but didn't restrict either.  I have kept off 37 of the 41 pounds for over a year.  I am actually getting back on the program full time so I can get to my final goal weight (high school skinny).  If I had exercised more, it would have come off quicker, but I feel great.  Just wanted to share with you a program that worked for me that didn't require me to buy a bunch of packaged meals.  The biggest thing is getting in the mindset to change.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 8, 2012)

Amend2nd said:


> I am not a health nut or fan of advertising books. I listened to this guy(show every night on 1510 AM out of Nashville) 9 PM - til midnight and he seems to be the real deal. I bough the book and started following it as best I could. Noticed major changes in a week in addition to that initial surge in weight loss. I am 5" 12" tall and weigh 205 but syill I wanted to lose a little. The wight surge I refer to is the big loss initially after making changes and then progress slows and id discouraging. YOU have to put yyour mind to the plan. I am not big on sweets and soft drinks are a rae intake.
> 
> These things are primarily high fructose corn syrup and when you read labels on foods you would be surprised how much junk is in them.
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 8, 2012)

You will get different opinions but here is mine. Set realistic goals. Small increments. To big of a goal and you will give up to easy. Everybody is at different places in being healthy. A good start could be something as simple as cutting out soft drinks and walking the neighborhood for 30 minutes each evening. Each year I modify my plan. This year, I have added running 2 miles every third day. This idea is to save the knees. But does accomplish building my lungs. The protein you mentioned, in my opinion, helps greatly with rebounding from a hard workout. But if your workout is not a hard workout, more like exercise, then you may not reap the benefits. Unless you get a blend of protein, your timing could be off and not benefit also. Many, especially the less expensive, work quickly. Not sustaining an all day need of protein for your muscle repair. The blends incorporate several different proteins that have different digestive rates. This keeps protein in your system for an extended period. Order online or buy outdated from GNC. A good multivitiam helps me to have energy. Proof is that I have to take it in the morning or else I can't sleep at night. I advise to aim for just being healthy. Do something to get your heart rate up for 30 minutes each day and keep doing it. The gym aspect works sometimes because it becomes a gathering of friends. For me, I can be done with my workout before most can drive to the gym.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Pstrahin, I did not realize that it you who had the hate exercise thread. Glad to see your sticking with it. Aside from being tired from working out, have you felt better? What kind of exercises are you doing at the gym?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 8, 2012)

It's just me, but I don't think it is realistic to cut out things like pie. Rule of thumb for me is not to eat that stuff before I go to bed and portion control. But I gotta admit, every family gathering, I say "I wish I had not ate so much". But that's one of the good things in life, enjoy it. As long as your exercising, you'll be healthy


----------



## K80 (Jun 8, 2012)

All I gotta say is my fat but HATES leg day...

It has hurt to walk since lunch, heck it hurts to just sit here on the couch...

I'm just getting back into working out and today was my first hard leg day.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 9, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Hey Pstrahin, I did not realize that it you who had the hate exercise thread. Glad to see your sticking with it. Aside from being tired from working out, have you felt better? What kind of exercises are you doing at the gym?



I mostly have been on the eliptical and stretching.  In 2 weeks I can feel a big difference.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 9, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> It's just me, but I don't think it is realistic to cut out things like pie. Rule of thumb for me is not to eat that stuff before I go to bed and portion control. But I gotta admit, every family gathering, I say "I wish I had not ate so much". But that's one of the good things in life, enjoy it. As long as your exercising, you'll be healthy



I have heard a lot of people say this.  It makes me feel better to know that I can eat some junk in moderation.


----------



## cactusjack (Jun 9, 2012)

I forgot to mention, set smaller attainable goals & WHEN you reach that goal reward yourself with something you enjoy just dont over do it. My weakness is DQ blizzards (chocalate pecan cluster has got my number) but instead of getting the large I'll get the mini size and call it quits.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jun 10, 2012)

*3 s*

strenght, stamina and suppleness are the tenets of fitness. i look at it as a triangle and put diet in the middle of the triangle  what r u looking to accomplish? if ur 50 yrs old  u have to set realistic goals. most of us have life duties that eat up our time , so to say u want to be arnold just is not real. so do some form of exercise every day, i believe cardio is more important as u get older, but do not give up weight training. stretch a little everyday. make it part of ur day. do nothing till u have done ur execise eat crap one day a week. it is a long journey.just got back from a cruiseaint nothing worse then seeing fat little boys with man boobs. we are an obese nation.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 11, 2012)

hipster dufus said:


> strenght, stamina and suppleness are the tenets of fitness. i look at it as a triangle and put diet in the middle of the triangle  what r u looking to accomplish? if ur 50 yrs old  u have to set realistic goals. most of us have life duties that eat up our time , so to say u want to be arnold just is not real. so do some form of exercise every day, i believe cardio is more important as u get older, but do not give up weight training. stretch a little everyday. make it part of ur day. do nothing till u have done ur execise eat crap one day a week. it is a long journey.just got back from a cruiseaint nothing worse then seeing fat little boys with man boobs. we are an obese nation.



Thanks.  I am 47.  My goal is not to be Mr America but to be healthy, feel good and to lose the gut.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 11, 2012)

iv never been in what i would call bad shape,  but i did have a nice gut from riding around on the ambulance and eating buffets all the time before i started my new job.iv never really worked out,just always stayed pretty active and busy.... now im in the best shape iv ever been in....6 months ago i was at 200 lbs, now im holding at 175...i eat what iv always ate,dont take any of the shakes supplements or pre work out stuff.....all i do is Insanity every third day, and jog ever now and then in the days between. its a dvd workout that has unreal results if you can stick with it. its pretty much a cardio/strength workout that keeps you moving the whole time. all you need is a dvd player and the floor. no weights or anything. at first you will not be able to keep up, its ok, as long as you catch your breath and jump back in when you can(i still cant do a whole workout without stopping and taking a break), you will get results. its crazy. iv seen 45,50+ year old men that are in the best shape of there lives after just a few months of doing it. its a little over 100 bucks for 10 dvd workouts...but its well worth the results.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

REDMOND1858 said:


> iv never been in what i would call bad shape,  but i did have a nice gut from riding around on the ambulance and eating buffets all the time before i started my new job.iv never really worked out,just always stayed pretty active and busy.... now im in the best shape iv ever been in....6 months ago i was at 200 lbs, now im holding at 175...i eat what iv always ate,dont take any of the shakes supplements or pre work out stuff.....all i do is Insanity every third day, and jog ever now and then in the days between. its a dvd workout that has unreal results if you can stick with it. its pretty much a cardio/strength workout that keeps you moving the whole time. all you need is a dvd player and the floor. no weights or anything. at first you will not be able to keep up, its ok, as long as you catch your breath and jump back in when you can(i still cant do a whole workout without stopping and taking a break), you will get results. its crazy. iv seen 45,50+ year old men that are in the best shape of there lives after just a few months of doing it. its a little over 100 bucks for 10 dvd workouts...but its well worth the results.



I have heard about this DVD.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 12, 2012)

I tend to think protein powders and supplements  besides maybe a multi-vitamin and possibly omega 3s are useless if you're eating a decent diet. If you put excess calories into your body  from any source(even protein powder) over your daily requirement, it will store it as fat. 

Your body naturally will only produce an 'X' amount of muscle dependent upon your genes. I tell you from experience about supplements because I have probably taken most everything on the market up until 8 years ago. 99.9% are gimmicks and ALL are unecessary.


----------



## NG ALUM (Jun 12, 2012)

The human body only needs the amount of food that you can hold in your hands when cupped together once each day. You probably eat three times that much at each meal three times a day. So in essence you are eating nine times too much food each day. My beggest reccomendation is it's not what you eat totally but how much. Each time you sit down to eat put a average portion of food on your plate and eat slowly, it should take you about twenty minutes to finish a plate of food. You will not want seconds. This is one of the best things you can do is not overeat. Your body will begin to maintain a healthy balance. Also excersize. If you are still hungary an hour later eat a half a can of tuna if you are working out with your diet. If you are not then eat something very low fat.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 12, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> The human body only needs the amount of food that you can hold in your hands when cupped together once each day. You probably eat three times that much at each meal three times a day. So in essence you are eating nine times too much food each day. My beggest reccomendation is it's not what you eat totally but how much. Each time you sit down to eat put a average portion of food on your plate and eat slowly, it should take you about twenty minutes to finish a plate of food. You will not want seconds. This is one of the best things you can do is not overeat. Your body will begin to maintain a healthy balance. Also excersize. If you are still hungary an hour later eat a half a can of tuna if you are working out with your diet. If you are not then eat something very low fat.



I think I eat too much and at the wrong time, in the evening.  

Somebody posted to never eat past 7:00 pm.  I also read in a magazine yesterday to never eat carbs past lunch time, stay lean and green.  A friend that runs 8 miles per day said that I should graze throughout the day, eating multiple times in very small portions.  This is a change in lifestlye, but a change I am willing to make.


----------



## Gunny146 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll throw my 2 cents in. As a 19 year Marine we have a pretty good fitness program, at least I think we do. One thing I do to get the metabolism going is to pound a glass of water first thing in the AM before doing anything else. Smaller meals throughout the day works well too, just kinda graze to keep myself from getting hungry. If I eat when I've gotten hungry, it's too late and I will start shoveling a waaaay to much down my neck. The other thing is moving yourself around some. Get tired of hearing all this gotta do this and that and all this crazy stuff. Get out there and move your body. Don't have to be a marathon but doing some walking will do most folks better than they think. Do what you can. If you can't run then walk, etc. I used to go to the gym and lift crazy weights and run like I stole something but that takes it toll after while. Now I only do stuff I can do around the house with my own body weight. Hope this helps and good luck.
Oh and you gotta wanna do it for you and not anyone else.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2012)

Insanity and p90x work. I use neither one. But watching the commercial motivated me to get off my rear and get fit. 
I walk five miles in the morning and two after dinner at 7 pm. I found a nice weight training program on YouTube. I cut out sugar. I eat healthy, oatmeal, salad at lunch and sensible at dinner. I have lost 52 lbs in two months and look and feel better. My obesity issue only lasted 2 yrs. I am old. I go to bed and wake up sore and I love it. Beats a dirtnap any day.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 21, 2012)

I am three weeks in.  Eating healthier, exercising daily and down 6 pounds.  I feel my energy level starting to increase and I have motivation to get off my can and do something.  It feels pretty darn good.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 21, 2012)

Make sure you eat breakfast, lots of water, any activity to get the heartrate up, smaller portions, greener/higher protein meals.  I know it was said not to eat after 6, but i found that if I had some form of protein around 930-10 I did better.  Keep the metabolism up, that's key.


----------



## deadend (Jun 21, 2012)

Cutting out grains and sugar containing foods along with dairy will make a huge difference.  Get your body used to not having sugar highs and you'll quit craving it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 21, 2012)

My nutritionist told me:

1.  If you don't wake up hungry you ate too much and too late the night before.
2.  So, eat less at night and more in the morning.
3.  Eat within 30 minutes of waking up in the morning.  Until you eat, your body continues to sleep.
4.  Eat wisely at 4 times each day.  If you do, you won't be hungry at night.
5.  Exercise, exercise, exercise.
6.  A salad is not a salad if it has 800 calories of dressing on it.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 22, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> My nutritionist told me:
> 
> 1.  If you don't wake up hungry you ate too much and too late the night before.
> 2.  So, eat less at night and more in the morning.
> ...


Hey Ronnie, My experience is that I can't agree with # 1. Reason is that if you eat late, your body is not resting because it is digesting food. Metabalism is up, therefore I have not had a sincere rest. I wake up starving because my body has gone without all night. If I had gone into that rest, my body would have slowed down and not require food to keep me from being hungry. This might not be so with others, but my experience is that if I eat late, I wake up starving, sometimes before the appointed time. Once you eat in the morning, you "break the fast" which is where the name breakfast comes from.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 22, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Hey Ronnie, My experience is that I can't agree with # 1. Reason is that if you eat late, your body is not resting because it is digesting food. Metabalism is up, therefore I have not had a sincere rest. I wake up starving because my body has gone without all night. If I had gone into that rest, my body would have slowed down and not require food to keep me from being hungry. This might not be so with others, but my experience is that if I eat late, I wake up starving, sometimes before the appointed time. Once you eat in the morning, you "break the fast" which is where the name breakfast comes from.



Yep, nutritionist said that some people, because of something to do with insulin(or something related to it) absorption rate, need to eat something between supper and bed time.

I had told her that I'm never hungry for breakfast.  She asked me what I ate for a bedtime snack.  I told her.  She said:  "No Wonder You Aren't Hungry When You Wake Up".
Oh well.


----------



## jonjon528 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a great idea pstrahin.  Wish I would have seen it sooner.  Didn't read through the whole thing, but saw earlier that you got a problem.  A sweet tea problem.  I'm a recovering sweet tea addict as well.  Although I dislike the long term side affects that most artificial sweetners supposedly have, I used them for a while and lowered their amounts gradually until I'm drinking straight unsweet.  I'm doing the same with my coffee and sweetners now.  Still tough when we go out to eat...


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 23, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Yep, nutritionist said that some people, because of something to do with insulin(or something related to it) absorption rate, need to eat something between supper and bed time.
> 
> I had told her that I'm never hungry for breakfast.  She asked me what I ate for a bedtime snack.  I told her.  She said:  "No Wonder You Aren't Hungry When You Wake Up".
> Oh well.


LOL, Here is the proof. I ate cookies before bed, woke up starving. Maybe it was because I knew there was home made cookies in the house. LOL


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 23, 2012)

jonjon528 said:


> This is a great idea pstrahin.  Wish I would have seen it sooner.  Didn't read through the whole thing, but saw earlier that you got a problem.  A sweet tea problem.  I'm a recovering sweet tea addict as well.  Although I dislike the long term side affects that most artificial sweetners supposedly have, I used them for a while and lowered their amounts gradually until I'm drinking straight unsweet.  I'm doing the same with my coffee and sweetners now.  Still tough when we go out to eat...



I was thinking that for people like me that have been sedentary and now found themselves needing to make a change, that those who are physically fit could share some much needed guidance and support.  

I have gone to unsweetend tea.  It was a hard change but it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, after years of surgeries and setbacks I am ready to get started in the right direction again.  I had gone over 300 lbs after a series of surgeries on my back and knees.  I have managed to reduce my calorie intake and get down to 282 lbs but the only way I am going to progress further is with cardio.  After 8 years of little to no exercise, I have to ease into it. The biggest mistake I see people making is trying to go gung ho and getting very sore or disappointed at their performance.  I found a website called "Couch to 5k" that is designed to get you from sedentary on the couch to being able to run 5k within 9 weeks.  I am not saying you will be ready for the Olympic trials but it is a simple easy to follow plan that is 3 days a week.  On Monday I am starting, trying to encourage my wife to join me for it.  If anyone is interested here is the website .... they have a lot of other great FREE information there!

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/index.shtml


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 23, 2012)

HALOJmpr said:


> Well, after years of surgeries and setbacks I am ready to get started in the right direction again.  I had gone over 300 lbs after a series of surgeries on my back and knees.  I have managed to reduce my calorie intake and get down to 282 lbs but the only way I am going to progress further is with cardio.  After 8 years of little to no exercise, I have to ease into it. The biggest mistake I see people making is trying to go gung ho and getting very sore or disappointed at their performance.  I found a website called "Couch to 5k" that is designed to get you from sedentary on the couch to being able to run 5k within 9 weeks.  I am not saying you will be ready for the Olympic trials but it is a simple easy to follow plan that is 3 days a week.  On Monday I am starting, trying to encourage my wife to join me for it.  If anyone is interested here is the website .... they have a lot of other great FREE information there!
> 
> http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/index.shtml



Good luck.  I hope you can get your wife involved, mine is still not on the wagon.

I have bad knees and ankles so I can't run.  But I have found the eliptical to work for me.  Low impact to the joints and gets the heart rate up.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 12, 2012)

In January of this year, I was 212 lbs.  I got winded when I walked up a flight of steps.  Today, I am 188 lbs and ran 3 miles this morning.


----------



## K80 (Jul 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> In January of this year, I was 212 lbs.  I got winded when I walked up a flight of steps.  Today, I am 188 lbs and ran 3 miles this morning.



If you were only 212 you weren't sedentary long....

Heck 212 is a great weight for me and hopefully I'll be there about next turkey season.

Been hitting the gym for 2 months now and I've dropped weight and then gained weight and strength. 

Now that I've got my body used to working and built some of my old strength and stamina back I started a full body workout 3 days a week and cardio on off days. Today was my second full body workout and man am I worn out and need a siesta...

I only thought I was getting a good workout doing bench on Monday, shoulders and back on Tuesday, biceps and triceps on Wednesday, and legs on Thursday or Friday at 3 sets of 10 with 3 to 4 exercises for each muscle group and 10 to 15 mins of cardio a day.

If I can keep motivated hitting 200 by next summer should be easy.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 25, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> In January of this year, I was 212 lbs.  I got winded when I walked up a flight of steps.  Today, I am 188 lbs and ran 3 miles this morning.


That is great. Keep it up. I get bored running so I just do 2 miles and only every third to save my knees


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 25, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> That is great. Keep it up. I get bored running so I just do 2 miles and only every third to save my knees



I have been switching from running to eliptical and lifting weights.  I feel better than I have in a long time.  Now I have to buy new jeans and a belt.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 25, 2012)

K80 said:


> If you were only 212 you weren't sedentary long....
> 
> Heck 212 is a great weight for me and hopefully I'll be there about next turkey season.
> 
> ...



I am not very tall, only 5' 9", so 212 (which was all in the gut) wasn't good.

I try and switch up but I strength train 3 days a week.  

I hope you make your goal.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 26, 2012)

It would seem that you have reached a good place to maintain. Unless your trying to "cut" for a specific look, you can eat about whatever you wish as long as you keep up the exercise. Good for you. Enjoy life, enjoy pie, cake, etc. Just keep up the exercise


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 26, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> It would seem that you have reached a good place to maintain. Unless your trying to "cut" for a specific look, you can eat about whatever you wish as long as you keep up the exercise. Good for you. Enjoy life, enjoy pie, cake, etc. Just keep up the exercise



At my age it is all about maintenance.   I am not looking for a specific look, I just want to be healthy.


----------



## jonjon528 (Jul 26, 2012)

congratulations on the weight loss.  Great job.  I was in the same boat as you last year in February when I started.  I'm 5'9. Weighed about 220.  I have now been as low as 173, but I'm currently hovering around 180 with regular exercise.  You're physician will be very pleased with your progress.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have been switching from running to eliptical and lifting weights.  I feel better than I have in a long time.  Now I have to buy new jeans and a belt.


I've tried to help motivate you but found my own motivation lacking lately. This heat is sapping my energy. Hard to work the pace I work in this heat/sun every day and then go home and workout. But I'm trying to get back to everyday.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 30, 2012)

I need the cure for 30 yrs of framing houses in my shoulders. I got the bow back 5 times in agony. Headed to the weight bench. I'm thinking WD40.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 30, 2012)

XIronheadX said:


> I need the cure for 30 yrs of framing houses in my shoulders. I got the bow back 5 times in agony. Headed to the weight bench. I'm thinking WD40.


Yea, same here. Shoulders are my only issues. Not to bad. But I would not want to have a rock throwing contest


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 30, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> Yea, same here. Shoulders are my only issues. Not to bad. But I would not want to have a rock throwing contest



I failed to mention a lifetime of baseball, softball, coaching and throwing batting practice. I couldn't heave a rock probably. I will not resort to a crossbow. lol


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 31, 2012)

Can someone give the exact definition of "fast food"?  

I here that term a lot used in a negative sense but don't exactly understand what that means.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oldstick said:


> Can someone give the exact definition of "fast food"?
> 
> I here that term a lot used in a negative sense but don't exactly understand what that means.



To some it means cut out the micky Ds and to others it means cut out Micky D's, little debbie, cans of viennas and other processed stuff. Doing either will cause you to lose some weight. 
I have lost 32 lbs in two months by quitting beer, cut down on useless carbs(mostly sauces) and smaller portions of healthy foods. It is more or less the engine 2 diet, but with some meat thrown in there for my sanity.
Before I would buy the family pack at KFC and it would be gone with just me and my wife, she only had a breast and I killed out the other 9 pieces. I plan to get down to my fighting weight again which is 6'3" 210 lbs, I started at 290lbs two months ago. 
My boat was running sideways on pad


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> I've tried to help motivate you but found my own motivation lacking lately. This heat is sapping my energy. Hard to work the pace I work in this heat/sun every day and then go home and workout. But I'm trying to get back to everyday.



Man I know what you mean.  Keep on keeping on Brother!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

jonjon528 said:


> congratulations on the weight loss.  Great job.  I was in the same boat as you last year in February when I started.  I'm 5'9. Weighed about 220.  I have now been as low as 173, but I'm currently hovering around 180 with regular exercise.  You're physician will be very pleased with your progress.



What is discouraging is that my BP is still 122/90.  Borderline hypertension.  We are going to monitor it and if the diastolic goes above 90, the Doc may prescribe medication.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> To some it means cut out the micky Ds and to others it means cut out Micky D's, little debbie, cans of viennas and other processed stuff. Doing either will cause you to lose some weight.
> I have lost 32 lbs in two months by quitting beer, cut down on useless carbs(mostly sauces) and smaller portions of healthy foods. It is more or less the engine 2 diet, but with some meat thrown in there for my sanity.
> Before I would buy the family pack at KFC and it would be gone with just me and my wife, she only had a breast and I killed out the other 9 pieces. I plan to get down to my fighting weight again which is 6'3" 210 lbs, I started at 290lbs two months ago.
> My boat was running sideways on pad



Good job Sinclair.  Learning to eat right was my biggest challenge, well, that and finding the motivation to begin with.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What is discouraging is that my BP is still 122/90.  Borderline hypertension.  We are going to monitor it and if the diastolic goes above 90, the Doc may prescribe medication.


I'm surprised at this. Maybe a little more time. My friends that are on blood pressure meds say that those meds have sideffects.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 1, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> I'm surprised at this. Maybe a little more time. My friends that are on blood pressure meds say that those meds have sideffects.



I was too.  I am going to watch my sodium intake and keep on eating healthy.  Maybe it will come down some more.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 5, 2012)

This is a topic I have studied in depth for several years now.  I was disheartened by what I found, but facts are facts.  I'm not going on and on about exercise, but there are correct and incorrect ways to accomplish your goal.  Since your goal is to increase your lifespan, the best book for that is The Swiss Secret to Optimal Health by Dr. Thomas Rau.  EVERYONE should read this book.  Super Immunity by Dr Joel Fuhrman is even more restricting but informative.  His Eat for Life I have not read.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Man I know what you mean.  Keep on keeping on Brother!


I have skipped more days the last 3 weeks than I have worked out. This working in the heat/sun is whipping me. I consider myself in "survival mode". Just trying to get through it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 5, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> To some it means cut out the micky Ds and to others it means cut out Micky D's, little debbie, cans of viennas and other processed stuff. Doing either will cause you to lose some weight.
> I have lost 32 lbs in two months by quitting beer, cut down on useless carbs(mostly sauces) and smaller portions of healthy foods. It is more or less the engine 2 diet, but with some meat thrown in there for my sanity.
> Before I would buy the family pack at KFC and it would be gone with just me and my wife, she only had a breast and I killed out the other 9 pieces. I plan to get down to my fighting weight again which is 6'3" 210 lbs, I started at 290lbs two months ago.
> My boat was running sideways on pad


255lb this morning sure stinks push mowing an acre when you have a rider My physical w/bloodwork came back perfect,no issues and no meds needed. Testosterone is a tic low, probably because I gave up chick fil a doing fine without booze and burgers,but caffeine I cant seem to beat.


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2012)

XIronheadX said:


> I need the cure for 30 yrs of framing houses in my shoulders. I got the bow back 5 times in agony. Headed to the weight bench. I'm thinking WD40.



 See if this helps. USE LIGHT WEIGHT     I did similar movements using the elastic bands and had excellent results yrs ago. 

http://familydoctor.org/familydocto...ness/injury-rehab/rotator-cuff-exercises.html


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> 255lb this morning sure stinks push mowing an acre when you have a rider My physical w/bloodwork came back perfect,no issues and no meds needed. Testosterone is a tic low, probably because I gave up chick fil a doing fine without booze and burgers,but caffeine I cant seem to beat.



Glad to hear the lab work came back with a good report.  Mine did too.  Cholesterol 180, all other functions are normal.  I have low testosterone too.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 8, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> I have skipped more days the last 3 weeks than I have worked out. This working in the heat/sun is whipping me. I consider myself in "survival mode". Just trying to get through it.



I don't know how anybody can have energy after working outside in the heat all day.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 8, 2012)

deadend said:


> Cutting out grains and sugar containing foods along with dairy will make a huge difference.  Get your body used to not having sugar highs and you'll quit craving it.



Good advice.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 8, 2012)

I realize I'm late to the party but I'm in a similar boat.  I've lost 30 something lbs this year (and about 45 lbs total) and I'm just a little above my high school weight 20 years ago.  I'm in pretty fine shape.  

My approach in case it is valuable to anyone:
-burn more calories than you take in 
-I take my lunch to work every day.  Only once this year have I failed.  This makes me more conscious of what I'm eating, as opposed to getting something fast or in a diner.  That being the case, I make a lot of salads, sandwiches, and I'll even take a packet of salmon/tuna and crackers and pickles maybe.
-It's amazing how much peanut butter I used to eat.  This is the only thing I've really forced myself to abstain from.  I used to eat spoonfuls.  Frequently.  Potatoes are evil too.  
-I eat 3-4 pieces of fruit daily without fail.  Usually a banana with breakfast, and 1-2 navel oranges and 1-2 apples each day.  Now and then I'll work blueberries or strawberries into the mix.  It's a nice change of pace for a snack at work.
-When I got "on the wagon" I was eating a lot of yogurt and popcorn.  These I've gotten away from, and I don't really miss them.
-I exercise cardio 3 - 5 times per week.  This is usually running 3 miles on a treadmill.  Don't hesitate to walk, ride a bike, or get on a crossramp/elliptical if running's too hard.  Just burn.
-I do very little weightlifting.  When I do I try to make it deadlifts because they're good for the entire body.  Sometimes I'll get motivated and do a lot of pushups and crunches at home.  Just enough to still look pretty muscular. 
-I drink a lot of Coke zero, Sprite zero, and Pibb zero.  I drink about 3-4 beers per week.  
-Every night I have a 60 calorie Jello chocolate mousse pudding as a treat/dessert.  Sometimes dark, sometimes regular.  With as much coconut shred piled on the cup as I can get.  It's something I still look forward to.
-I eat almost no red meat.  Lots of turkey, rotisserie chicken, and fish.  Very little fried food.
-I now consider myself to have a changed lifestyle.  Everything is better in life without one of these to tote around:


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like you got it all figured out for yourself Six.
You're eating an awful lot of fruit also, at least much more than I would think a weightloss program would want.

I started working to lose weight about two months ago.
I'd sure love to lose 45 lbs.

.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 9, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Sounds like you got it all figured out for yourself Six.
> You're eating an awful lot of fruit also, at least much more than I would think a weightloss program would want.
> 
> I started working to lose weight about two months ago.
> ...



Thanks.  I'm not on any program of course...couldn't begin to guess how many calories I consume daily.  I'm just figuring out what works for me and that much fruit is getting me there.  All that fiber...helps things.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 9, 2012)

Without a doubt the greatest change I've made is leaving off the potato chips, donuts, cookies, candy bars, fried food, fried food, fried food.

Now I eat carrots.  Lots of carrots.
My wife gets bags of carrots that are already scrapped and ready to snack on.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Aug 9, 2012)

REDMOND1858 said:


> iv never been in what i would call bad shape,  but i did have a nice gut from riding around on the ambulance and eating buffets all the time before i started my new job.iv never really worked out,just always stayed pretty active and busy.... now im in the best shape iv ever been in....6 months ago i was at 200 lbs, now im holding at 175...i eat what iv always ate,dont take any of the shakes supplements or pre work out stuff.....all i do is Insanity every third day, and jog ever now and then in the days between. its a dvd workout that has unreal results if you can stick with it. its pretty much a cardio/strength workout that keeps you moving the whole time. all you need is a dvd player and the floor. no weights or anything. at first you will not be able to keep up, its ok, as long as you catch your breath and jump back in when you can(i still cant do a whole workout without stopping and taking a break), you will get results. its crazy. iv seen 45,50+ year old men that are in the best shape of there lives after just a few months of doing it. its a little over 100 bucks for 10 dvd workouts...but its well worth the results.



If you have joint problems I would not recommend this workout.

Make sure you hydrate! Just remember to eat your salt! Everyone says to stay away from it but if you don't have enough you will flush your electrolytes and that's just as bad as not drinking any water at all. 

Look into Green coffee bean extract. It has a chemical in it that prevents sugar from being transformed into fat that gets roasted out during the process of making coffee.

A good cardio workout that wont kill you is 5 minutes walking on treadmill at 12% Incline then 5 minutes running on with no incline and continue that for 60 minutes.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I realize I'm late to the party but I'm in a similar boat.  I've lost 30 something lbs this year (and about 45 lbs total) and I'm just a little above my high school weight 20 years ago.  I'm in pretty fine shape.
> 
> My approach in case it is valuable to anyone:
> -burn more calories than you take in
> ...



45 lbs is a big loss.  Way to go. 

I started out counting calories but I quit that.  I got used to eating more fruit, vegetables, less red meat, more poultry and fish and that is working for me.  I sneak and have a little peanut butter every now and then and sometimes ice cream, but in smaller servings.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 9, 2012)

Lifting weights is good. Muscle burns more calories than fat. So by building more muscle, you increase your ability to burn. I hate working my legs. Always have, but your Leg/ham/ butt, whatever you call it, is the biggest muscle you got. If has the potential to burn the most. Most of us posting here are not teenagers. So, if your like me, I don't wish to bulk up and look like the hulk. So more reps as opposed to fewer with higher poundage will keep you from bulking.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 17, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> 255lb this morning sure stinks push mowing an acre when you have a rider My physical w/bloodwork came back perfect,no issues and no meds needed. Testosterone is a tic low, probably because I gave up chick fil a doing fine without booze and burgers,but caffeine I cant seem to beat.


252 this morning, its slowing down, but I have added some muscle. 40 lbs down,30 more to go


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 19, 2012)

My path seems too harsh for most here, judging by past my attempts to opine, but here are some bonified resources:

http://www.heartattackproof.com/
http://www.drmcdougall.com/
http://www.forksoverknives.com/
http://engine2diet.com/

I've had no meat, No dairy for 1 year 8 months.  65 lbs lost.

You asked earlier about cardio vs. strength training.  Cardio gets your heart were it needs to be, so IMO it is the most important for longevity.  Everything gets better with running.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 20, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> My path seems too harsh for most here, judging by past my attempts to opine, but here are some bonified resources:
> 
> http://www.heartattackproof.com/
> http://www.drmcdougall.com/
> ...


 I am on engine 2, I have lost 42 lbs in 10 weeks, but it has slowed down now. Its coming off at 1-2 per week now. Just curious of your results, can you post up your weekly losses? Do you exercise in the morning or afternoon.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 20, 2012)

I never recorded my losses. Just went with it. Only exercise I do is walking/running. I try to get 20+ miles a week. Sometimes I get more, lately it's been less. I still have 40 lbs to lose. 

I started at 294 and am down to 230ish.  I did seem to lose fast in the beginning but hit a plateau 6 months in and stayed there 6 months or so. My weakness is junk food. Tortilla chips, crackers, junk like that. Too much oil intake really stalls the fat loss process. 

One thing that has been helpful for me is to consider how many calories are in a pound of fat. The answer is 3400. Then you realize how many calories you intake everyday and how many are burned with exercise, and it is black and white. Calories in, calories out. For instance, I weigh 230. Using the equation ,weight x.52, I burn 120 calories a mile. I need to walk around 25 miles a week to burn a pound of fat. Some weeks I get it, some I don't. 

I do know one thing. This is the best thing I have done for me and my family, and I'm not looking back!


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 20, 2012)

1 to 2 lbs a week is good!  Lose it too fast and that extra skin won't have anywhere to go. 

As far as morning or night, I exercise when I can. I prefer morning, I feel I lose the most on a morning routine.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 27, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> 252 this morning, its slowing down, but I have added some muscle. 40 lbs down,30 more to go


247


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been over weight most all my life,or atleast i thought I have been. When i lost my job back in 2009,I started noticing the pounds adding each and every week. I didn't really think it was much of a deal because during deer season,I usually shed a couple 10 lbs off with all the backpacking and hiking I usually do. Well,opening weekend that year of bowseason in 2010,I had a climber deerstand accident that messed up my knee. I was only 2 feet off the ground when it happened. Ever since then,I have been over 270 lbs. My highest weight was 306.8. At my highest weight,I felt the stress in my ankles and back each and every morning trying to get out of bed. Finally,I decided enough was enough. I started walking each and every day. First week,I took things slow. Started off with 10 laps up and down my drive way. My drive way is exactly 50 yards long. I found that with each day,it appeared to get easier. I decided after a week,to bump it up a bit. Went to 15 laps a day. What I didn't realize at the time was 15 times up and back down my drive way was close to 1 mile of walking,so when I finally totalled it up,I decided to make it an even 1 mile walk. Without leaving my yard mind ya. Well,next thing ya know,that 1 mile turned into 2 miles. Then 3 miles. My best yet was 6 miles in 1 day. 4 miles that morning and 2 miles that afternoon. Seems like alot all at once,but honestly it gets better. Before I knew what happened,I went and bought a bicycle and found that riding the trail at the local park,I was riding for 90 minutes a day and joining a website specifically made for over weight folks needing help. Alot of great folks on that site and I am still there. People just like you and me who help one another day by day,each day step at a time. They have a calorie generator there that keeps track of the foods you eat and thats the biggest help to me because I could actually see the calories instead of guessing at em. You can set your site up however you want where only you can see your goals or calories or even the food you eat.  Or,you can choose to share it with everyone else thats on your friends list and let them throw in their advice on what has worked for them.  I can say,right after I joined the site,I was hooked. 

   I lost 30 lbs in 6 months of riding that bicycle and basically eating the same foods I have been eating. Then I got really serious and this is what I didn't understand. I started eating better foods,cutting back on all the carbinated drinks like mountain dew and cokes,drank water non stop all day long. Cut back on all the sodium intake and was drilling myself to eat less fatty foods. I found that basically,I was suffering my body from the carbs it needed and the good calories it needed to lose any more weight. My body went into starvation mode because I was burning up calories that I never took in,and it was basically using up muscle instead of fat.  I gained my weight back because I slacked off and couldn't see a difference in the scales every time I stepped on em. 

    If I was you,I would suggest starting slow and working your way up. Thats what got me the most rewards. Maybe cut back on the soft drinks. Instead of drinking 3 a day,make it just 1. Instead of only eating 3 meals a day,make it 6 smaller meals. Nobody says you have to cut out all the fast foods,just try to resist it 6 out of 7 days. And when you do eat it,don't tourture yourself over it. Enjoy it and act like its your treat for being so well behaved. 

   Make sure to drink plenty of water. Water is a great way of getting rid of any sodium or waste  your body takes in and needs to dispose of. Atleast 8 full glasses a day is my minimum. But,keep in mind that a 6 oz cup of coffee in the morning also counts as part of that 8 cups. So does a 12 oz can of coke or mountain dew. What I mean by a glass of water is 8 full oz's of a liquid.  
   Here's something to also keep in mind for those alcohol drinkers out there. Alcohol was made with sugar. Sugar = Calories. Ever wondered why they call it a beer gut?...Now ya know. 

     If your feet hurt from walking too much,ride a bike. If you can't ride a bike,do simple exercises sitting in a chair. You'd be amazed at some of the exercises folks are using on that site that actually are loosing weight from doing. Basically,there is nobody on this site that can't do some form of exercise to help better their lifestyle if they really want it bad enough. My cousin is a VERY big inspiration to me. He was born with spinal bifida.(I know I probably butchered that spelling),but he isover 400 lbs now. When he was born,the doctors told his parents he probably wouldn't live longer than the age of 30. I got him involved on the site because I wanted a friend on there that could join me in my own Personal journey to loose my own weight. As a first class person he is,he joined. He's been more involved than I have and today he weighted in and let me tell you folks,he has lost over 45 lbs since he joined over a year ago. BUT,he has also had set backs with his legs and such and having surgeries. But he says he is so happy I got him invilved in it and he feels it each and every time he takes his wheel chair ride around the park he goes too. He doesn't feel as wore out just going to the rest room and those ball games he likes so much,are much more enjoyable. 

   I'm back on my game,but I'm taking things slow again,and i hope my legs dont give me any more trouble either this year. But I can actually say,I not only feel the difference,but I can also see the difference again. Tomorrows walk will make 8 miles in the last week for me.  I've already lost 5 lbs this week,just taking the notion to put some effort out there. If you want it bad enough folks,you have to work for it. It won't just come all at once. 

Sorry if this post was too long,but I had to share my experiences and I hope it helps you guys. If your interested about the site,send me a PM. I hope this doesn't break any forum rules,I'm just trying to help some friends.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 27, 2012)

You guys know that this "is it's own reward". Thanks for sharing your journey. Many will say, "if they can, I can too"


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Rather than start a new thread I will post here. I am studying the digestion process and would like some input. keep in mind I dont suggest this or plan to use it as a method, just trying to get edumacated on the process.
The way I see it is food is graded on content based on total breakdown of its materials. So if I swallow 100 calories and 20 grams of fat of cashews without chewing at all...and 4 hours later  I have whole cashews again, did I absorb 100 calories and 20 grams of fat? I have been reading about chewing completely to get all the nutrients,so it got me to thinking if I even know the total numbers I am absorbing.
 I eat really fast and the new pratice of chewing completely and eating the proper foods has made the fibromalga? and cronic fatigue go away completely.
I said all along they were just excuses fat people use for the state of their body.
 I tell folks that say its not just a fat persons problem that I never heard them say Lance Armstrong had to drop out of the tour because his fibro malga? was acting up

I am still having problems kicking the caffeine


----------



## J-son30223 (Aug 28, 2012)

I will make this short and sweet...LOL.

Joined gym on 4/23/12 at 315 lbs.
I am giving myself 1 year to lose 100lbs.  Which means if I fall off the wagon a day or so its ok.
As of today, I am down to 258 (down -57 lbs).

I asked myself "What are 3 reasons I am fat/overweight?"
1.  I dont exercise.
2.  I eat too much.
3.  I dont stay active.

So, I just do the opposite.  I been exercising, eating pretty much half of what I use to.  And after I get done eating, I get outside and do a few things.  My wife is amazed at my energy level now.

Also, no cokes or pepsi's, no fried foods, and water 5-6 bottles of water a day.

TRUST ME...I have tried many diets before.  I just found a routine that worked for me.  EVERYONE LOSES WEIGHT DIFFERENT.    You just got to find the routine that works best for you.  I pretty much do 1 hour at the gym, 4-5 days a week.  

If I can do this, anyone can.  I still have 43 lbs to go.  So I am not celebrating yet.  It is really nice to go into somewhere and have to buy a smaller size than you did the previous time.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 29, 2012)

J-son30223 said:


> I will make this short and sweet...LOL.
> 
> Joined gym on 4/23/12 at 315 lbs.
> I am giving myself 1 year to lose 100lbs.  Which means if I fall off the wagon a day or so its ok.
> ...



Congrats, there are two sayings for us nutrition guys. 

1. You are what you eat.
2. You will never out train a bad diet.


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 29, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> Rather than start a new thread I will post here. I am studying the digestion process and would like some input. keep in mind I dont suggest this or plan to use it as a method, just trying to get edumacated on the process.
> The way I see it is food is graded on content based on total breakdown of its materials. So if I swallow 100 calories and 20 grams of fat of cashews without chewing at all...and 4 hours later  I have whole cashews again, did I absorb 100 calories and 20 grams of fat? I have been reading about chewing completely to get all the nutrients,so it got me to thinking if I even know the total numbers I am absorbing.
> I eat really fast and the new pratice of chewing completely and eating the proper foods has made the fibromalga? and cronic fatigue go away completely.
> I said all along they were just excuses fat people use for the state of their body.
> ...



I don't have enough knowledge to help on this Sinclair.  I hope somebody else offers input.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I don't have enough knowledge to help on this Sinclair.  I hope somebody else offers input.



Its hard to get any input on the subject, even on google people dont seem to know how to think outside the box. They always say if you swallow something with 100 calories its 100 calories duh. i dispute that theory as I listed on the post above. There seems to be a bunch of info about proper chewing providing more nutrients, but the minute you ask about the reverse effects all you get is Duh.

This is one of the most important subjects any dieter could learn because if what I say turns out to be true, then all package contents, doctors restrictions on fat and calories would be inacurate without the chewing factor addressed with the subject.
Think Kopi luwak, how can it have calories if it has already passed thru the digestive trac of a Palm Civet.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 29, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> Its hard to get any input on the subject, even on google people dont seem to know how to think outside the box. They always say if you swallow something with 100 calories its 100 calories duh. i dispute that theory as I listed on the post above. There seems to be a bunch of info about proper chewing providing more nutrients, but the minute you ask about the reverse effects all you get is Duh.
> 
> This is one of the most important subjects any dieter could learn because if what I say turns out to be true, then all package contents, doctors restrictions on fat and calories would be inacurate without the chewing factor addressed with the subject.
> Think Kopi luwak, how can it have calories if it has already passed thru the digestive trac of a Palm Civet.



If it comes out whole you did not get the calories and fat.  My mama always said chew 32 times.  Digestion starts in the mouth.  The more it is chewed, the more nutrition is gained(assuming it was nutritous to begin with), the easier it is on the digestive system.  For nuts, turn them to paste before swallowing if you want most of the calories.  Hope this helps

Edit: And watermelon seeds


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 29, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> If it comes out whole you did not get the calories and fat.  My mama always said chew 32 times.  Digestion starts in the mouth.  The more it is chewed, the more nutrition is gained(assuming it was nutritous to begin with), the easier it is on the digestive system.  For nuts, turn them to paste before swallowing if you want most of the calories.  Hope this helps
> 
> Edit: And watermelon seeds


And corn. Thanks for the input. The way I used to eat I would be lucky to break cashews down into 1/4, It really makes me wonder what the calories actually were per 100 calorie serving. That being the topic I still have alot of salad left in pieces, brocoli etc. This is a area that is never mentioned by any doctor I have seen, but I think it was most of the reason for my supposed cronic fatige that I have now wooped.
Update to my weight that I put on here. still 247, might be chewing to well


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 29, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> And corn. Thanks for the input. The way I used to eat I would be lucky to break cashews down into 1/4, It really makes me wonder what the calories actually were per 100 calorie serving. That being the topic I still have alot of salad left in pieces, brocoli etc. This is a area that is never mentioned by any doctor I have seen, but I think it was most of the reason for my supposed cronic fatige that I have now wooped.
> Update to my weight that I put on here. still 247, might be chewing to well



I would wager when calorie content is listed, proper chewing is implied, but no one ever talks about chewing! Except my mama. One source I read said chew greens and salads until they become sweet in the mouth.  Apparently our saliva is the first point of digestion.  I never have experienced that sweet taste, but I try to be conscious of breaking it down as much as I have patience for.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 29, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> I would wager when calorie content is listed, proper chewing is implied, but no one ever talks about chewing! Except my mama. One source I read said chew greens and salads until they become sweet in the mouth.  Apparently our saliva is the first point of digestion.  I never have experienced that sweet taste, but I try to be conscious of breaking it down as much as I have patience for.




I often counsel patients on the importance of chewing.  I use chilli as an example.  Many don't like to eat chilli because it causes gas buildup.  I challenge them to think about chewing and chew the beans extremely well.  Reducing the particle size of the beans prevents the fermentation process from occurring in the GI tract and there is no gas build up.  We're just so fast paced in our lives, we don't think about chewing our food enough.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 29, 2012)

I lost 5lbs the week of thanksgiving..yes lost. I ate a bowl of honey bunches of oats or kashi crunch with maybe eggs or deer sausage or toast for breakfast, turkey/ham/deer bologna sandwich with MUSTARD(no mayo), sunchips, publix fat free yogurt and some fruit for lunch, and deer meatloaf, backstrap or burger for dinner with a publix "bag salad" for dinner. All with lots of walking creeks and roads durring the day LOTS of hunting activity. No bbq suace, mayo, beef, fastfood, BACON, or cholesterol. Ride a bike 5 miles on hills daily-ish, run, walk with weights in a military backpack, POWERCLEANS workout every major muscle group. Do lots of crunches, pushups and pull ups. I wentfrom doing 50 crunches in a row to doing 200(not perfect crunches). As long as you keep up what you do and increase weight eveyr other time or so, you'll keep improving. No frostedflakes every night and NO BEER! 
With how I eat I have a 117 cholesterol level, it was 115 last year.
hope this helps everyone


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 29, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> I lost 5lbs the week of thanksgiving..yes lost. I ate a bowl of honey bunches of oats or kashi crunch with maybe eggs or deer sausage or toast for breakfast, turkey/ham/deer bologna sandwich with MUSTARD(no mayo), sunchips, publix fat free yogurt and some fruit for lunch, and deer meatloaf, backstrap or burger for dinner with a publix "bag salad" for dinner. All with lots of walking creeks and roads durring the day LOTS of hunting activity. No bbq suace, mayo, beef, fastfood, BACON, or cholesterol. Ride a bike 5 miles on hills daily-ish, run, walk with weights in a military backpack, POWERCLEANS workout every major muscle group. Do lots of crunches, pushups and pull ups. I wentfrom doing 50 crunches in a row to doing 200(not perfect crunches). As long as you keep up what you do and increase weight eveyr other time or so, you'll keep improving. No frostedflakes every night and NO BEER!
> With how I eat I have a 117 cholesterol level, it was 115 last year.
> hope this helps everyone



I can beat you on this one.  I gained 7 lbs in one day.  When you're below your set point on the Cycle Diet and you are lean enough, you get a cheat day.  I tried to hit 10,000 calories but only could eat 9300 that day.  At the end of the week, I was 1.5 lbs lighter than at the beginning of the week.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 2, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> And corn. Thanks for the input. The way I used to eat I would be lucky to break cashews down into 1/4, It really makes me wonder what the calories actually were per 100 calorie serving. That being the topic I still have alot of salad left in pieces, brocoli etc. This is a area that is never mentioned by any doctor I have seen, but I think it was most of the reason for my supposed cronic fatige that I have now wooped.
> Update to my weight that I put on here. still 247, might be chewing to well


245 this morning, 47 down somewhere around 30 to go. I have not seen 245 since 2006, and 215 since 1999. I am 6'3'' so the goal is still to be decided, I want to add more muscle so I might be around 220 when I get where I want to be. I hope to be in maintain mode and just going to the gym 3 times a week by march 2013.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 2, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> 245 this morning, 47 down somewhere around 30 to go. I have not seen 245 since 2006, and 215 since 1999. I am 6'3'' so the goal is still to be decided, I want to add more muscle so I might be around 220 when I get where I want to be. I hope to be in maintain mode and just going to the gym 3 times a week by march 2013.


Maintain mode, good place to be.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 21, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> 245 this morning, 47 down somewhere around 30 to go. I have not seen 245 since 2006, and 215 since 1999. I am 6'3'' so the goal is still to be decided, I want to add more muscle so I might be around 220 when I get where I want to be. I hope to be in maintain mode and just going to the gym 3 times a week by march 2013.


238 this morning. 54 down still engine 2 type diet with 5 % meat. I am so used to this lifestyle I hope I can stop losing when the number is reached. I am so focused on what it takes to lose it will be hard to add the calories to hold steady.


----------



## Buckbuster (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been encouraged by this thread. I joined a gym and started going labor day and feel better than I have in years. I have lost 9 lbs. I am determined to stay at it. I have only missed going 3 days since I started.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 21, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> 238 this morning. 54 down still engine 2 type diet with 5 % meat. I am so used to this lifestyle I hope I can stop losing when the number is reached. I am so focused on what it takes to lose it will be hard to add the calories to hold steady.



 

Way to go Sinclair!!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Way to go Sinclair!!


x2 that


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 21, 2012)

Buckbuster said:


> I have been encouraged by this thread. I joined a gym and started going labor day and feel better than I have in years. I have lost 9 lbs. I am determined to stay at it. I have only missed going 3 days since I started.


Keep it up. It is it's own reward.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 21, 2012)

You guys are doing great while I have not found time to work out in almost 3 months. Added about 4 pounds because of it. I can get that off but hate that I have been so busy


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 21, 2012)

Can I go ahead and Nominate this thread for one of the best of the year?  Good On Ya Sinclair!!

You are an inspiration!


----------



## Too-Tall (Sep 21, 2012)

website marksdailyapple.com talks about his philosophy on fitness and paleo style nutrition. If you sign up for the newsletter there is a passcode to download a free pdf book called Primal Blueprint Fitness. It centers around basic exercise involving planks, pushups, squats, and pullups.  There is a section in the book on how to progress from lower levels to higher levels.
I am following some of the program with a goal of being able to get up to 15 pullups.
I don't follow all the paleo style eating just yet.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 22, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> 238 this morning. 54 down still engine 2 type diet with 5 % meat. I am so used to this lifestyle I hope I can stop losing when the number is reached. I am so focused on what it takes to lose it will be hard to add the calories to hold steady.



Awesome. Do you plan on continuing eating this way once your goals are reached?  Can you share some of the positive things you are experiencing eating this way?  Weight loss being the obvious benefit of course!

Look at your calorie intake and weight lose this way. You are shedding the extra poundage your body was never meant to have. As long as you get at least your minimum daily calorie needs, once you get to your goal weight the loss will stabilize. No extra effort needed!

One more question. What made you pick this method over more popular diets, such as paleo?

By the way, you are about to pass me!  I am still around 228.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> My nutritionist told me:
> 
> 1.  If you don't wake up hungry you ate too much and too late the night before.
> 2.  So, eat less at night and more in the morning.
> ...





1gr8bldr said:


> LOL, Here is the proof. I ate cookies before bed, woke up starving. Maybe it was because I knew there was home made cookies in the house. LOL




I disagree with #1.  If I eat a normal dinner I will wake up hungry and ready for breakfast. If I eat real late or eat a sandwich later after dinner, say at 11 or 12 and then go to bed shortly there after, I am STARVING when I wake up.  

I lost weight by walking 3 miles, 4x a week and eating 4 times a day.  I ate a McD's breakfast (chicken bisc) at 5 AM on way to work.  YoPlait yogurt at 9.  Good lunch (fast food or sit down place) at 11:30 to 12.  Another yogurt at 3:30 before I went home at 5, then dinner at 8 PM when I got home.  I lost 15 pounds doing this.

The key take away on the eating more, smaller portions, is that your body is constantly processing food (metabolism boost) so it continues to work.  Eating less meals per day slows your metabolism because your body goes into a feast or famine mode.  It will retain the food (same as water) because your body isn't sure when your next meal is.  If you keep feeding it small meals then it doesn't retain it.  Water goes the same way.  If you don't regularly drink water your body will retain it.  

Something else, 1 bag of mini carrots is 100 calories.  You can snack on that ALL day and it's nearly a half pound or so of carrots!  I used this technique too to curb hunger.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 19, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Awesome. Do you plan on continuing eating this way once your goals are reached?  Can you share some of the positive things you are experiencing eating this way?  Weight loss being the obvious benefit of course!
> 
> Look at your calorie intake and weight lose this way. You are shedding the extra poundage your body was never meant to have. As long as you get at least your minimum daily calorie needs, once you get to your goal weight the loss will stabilize. No extra effort needed!
> 
> ...


 Today I hit 230lbs, 62 down. it's been 4 months and 2 weeks. I went this route after reading and watching stuff related to the china study. Decided it was time to lose and might as well try it since it made sense. I never have been one that thinks medication is the answer to problems. I believe that most things are just excuses fat people make up. My old stand by is that I have never heard a pro athlete miss a game due to fibromyalgia acting up. I was right because I was diagnosed with just about all the fat people problems that are now gone.
I plan on staying on this after my goal is reached, but I will losen up a bit. 
I feel good and the timing was perfect.
*note* My skin is rebounding well, I do not have much excess skin with the amount of weight I have lost in such a short amount of time.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 9, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> Today I hit 230lbs, 62 down. it's been 4 months and 2 weeks. I went this route after reading and watching stuff related to the china study. Decided it was time to lose and might as well try it since it made sense. I never have been one that thinks medication is the answer to problems. I believe that most things are just excuses fat people make up. My old stand by is that I have never heard a pro athlete miss a game due to fibromyalgia acting up. I was right because I was diagnosed with just about all the fat people problems that are now gone.
> I plan on staying on this after my goal is reached, but I will losen up a bit.
> I feel good and the timing was perfect.
> *note* My skin is rebounding well, I do not have much excess skin with the amount of weight I have lost in such a short amount of time.


I hit 227 lbs this week, 65 down. Man has it gotten slow. I expected it, but is like molasses. 65 lbs in 5 months without any pills or other loss helpers. Just whole food plus 5% meat. I feel good and all my problems are gone. People tell fat jokes about other people in front of me now. This thread died, I hope everyone is heading toward the goal they set.


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 20, 2012)

226lbs this week I will add the treadmill this week in the a.m to see if I can make it to the goal of 215 by christmas. I dont think I can, but no big deal as long as I get there. 66lbs down since june 6th


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2012)

pstrahin, my advice is to try P90X.  Me and my wife started doing it back in February.  I started in at a weight of 383 lbs a 3X shirt and 52 pants.  I was very disappointed in myself.  I have always been a big guy as far as weight is concerned but i was in denial about my true size.  My wife has also been a bigger gal.  
 We have done 2 rounds, 90 days per round.  There are several reasons we have only done 2 rounds. 1 is if we missed a workout or 2 we would redo that whole weeks routine.  2nd we took time off to help avoid loose skin issues (if you lose to fast its becomes a bigger issue).  
As if today I have lost 125 lbs and my wife has lost 110 lbs.  They give you a diet plan and you can join their website if you need motivation.  Im sure you arent as big a guy as i am or was but the cardio workouts are also very very hard.  I have friends who are in smaller than myself and in better shape so to speak but they confess they could not do what we do.  
I would tell anyone who wants to get into shape to atleast try the regiment.  If it will work for me it will work for anyone.  Im not talking bout weight loss either.  Im talking about building muscle mass, stamina, and self confidence.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh i forgot to add this bit of advice. As a general rule of thumb you take your weightx1000=resting metabolism.  This is the calories you body burns just to keep itself going ( breathing growing hair, nails, heart beating healing wounds etc etc etc).  IF you eat less than these calories you will lose weight.  Add in exercise and any movement other than sitting on the couch and you can see how it is very easy to run a caloric deficit and lose weight.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 20, 2012)

sinclair1 said:


> 226lbs this week I will add the treadmill this week in the a.m to see if I can make it to the goal of 215 by christmas. I dont think I can, but no big deal as long as I get there. 66lbs down since june 6th


If I have not said it lately,


----------



## J-son30223 (Nov 20, 2012)

J-son30223 said:


> I will make this short and sweet...LOL.
> 
> Joined gym on 4/23/12 at 315 lbs.
> I am giving myself 1 year to lose 100lbs.  Which means if I fall off the wagon a day or so its ok.
> ...




Just giving an update.  I actually forgot about this thread.

As of today, i am down to 236.  Thats a total loss of 79 pounds in less than 7 months.

i am still doing the same things in my original post.


----------



## redman2006 (Nov 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> In January of this year, I was 212 lbs.  I got winded when I walked up a flight of steps.  Today, I am 188 lbs and ran 3 miles this morning.



This is exactly where I am starting.  Goal is 180-185.  I just stumbled across this thread because I was thinking of creating such a thread myself. 

What has been the biggest key to your success?

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 1, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> 226lbs this week I will add the treadmill this week in the a.m to see if I can make it to the goal of 215 by christmas. I dont think I can, but no big deal as long as I get there. 66lbs down since june 6th


 Well I am still 66 down, but hit the wall along with a bit of slacking. Now that winter is about over I will reengage and try to get down to 215. I am still eating the whole foods but the 5% meat has been about 15% lately.
Still have not had a beer since june 6th, I thought that was going to be the hard part but it was the easiest.

I am celebrating the fact that I had to get a individal health insurance policy now that I am no longer in corporate and I qualified for the preffered rate,which is actually lower than I paid thru the company.  No more obese charge  How are the rest of you that posted doing?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 22, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Well I am still 66 down, but hit the wall along with a bit of slacking. Now that winter is about over I will reengage and try to get down to 215. I am still eating the whole foods but the 5% meat has been about 15% lately.
> Still have not had a beer since june 6th, I thought that was going to be the hard part but it was the easiest.
> 
> I am celebrating the fact that I had to get a individal health insurance policy now that I am no longer in corporate and I qualified for the preffered rate,which is actually lower than I paid thru the company.  No more obese charge  How are the rest of you that posted doing?


 I jumped off the wagon and fired up the smoker for the summer jumped up to 269 after Christmas. I was disappointed in my self, so I hit the whole foods again and I am down to 253.
I will take it down to 220 this Time and stay away from the smoker
I am 6'3 so 220 is about as low as I want to go.

How are the others in this thread holding out?


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 18, 2014)

6'3 220 is just about perfect I think! I am currently 6'1 and about 215. I've been running 4x a week since The second week of January. Not sure if I've lost any weight but I sure feel better. I'd like to get down somewhere in the 185-190 range and be able to see my abs again haha. 

Going to join the gym March 1 and go to a lifting 3x a week and running 2x a week program. I've already been trying to eat better. Never really been a problem but I am a sweet tea addict. To the point that I get headaches when I try to stop drinking it. I have curbed it back a lot though. 

I played ball in college so fitness was always a necessary evil growing up. Since graduating and getting married/having a kid I've really slacked off but man it feels good to get back into it.


----------

